# non s-line grill on s-line bumper...



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

is it possible to put the all black non-sline grille in the s-line bumper? (reason being i do not want an s-line badge in the front, however i do want an all black grille.)


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yea it shouldnt be a problem. i remember opensky using the non s-line blackout grill on her s-line bumper


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent news. i would prefer the clean front with out any other badges besides the rings... hopefully i can get this to work... thank you.


----------



## Euronymous Prime (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

I'm faced w/a similar issue. I recently go a new s-line grill for a steal and I only wanted the black surround. Don't want the badge either, so I will be trying the swap as well. 


_Modified by Euronymous Prime at 10:44 AM 3/24/2010_


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

please let me know how it goes... i do not want to go with fk or non oem parts... the fk grille has a cut-out for euro plate and kind of defeats the purpose of having a clean front if youre going to have a divet or tub for a euro plate.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

If you don't want the Fk grille, how about this: OEM A3 blackout grille You can use whatever plate filler you'd like with this.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you don't want the Fk grille, how about this: OEM A3 blackout grille You can use whatever plate filler you'd like with this.


I'll *take* the FK grill.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you don't want the Fk grille, how about this: OEM A3 blackout grille You can use whatever plate filler you'd like with this.

that is the one i wanted to go with however i need to know if it will fit in an S-Line bumper. if so done deal.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Then its a done deal, it fits


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Screw the OEM one. Save some money and get the FK blackout one


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i dont like the euro tub. i will be plateless and it looks silly to have a cut out for a plate that isnt there... plus i prefer oem over after market parts when it comes to items like this.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Then its a done deal, it fits









thank you. expect an order shortly.


----------



## HappyBlumpkin (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: non s-line grill on s-line bumper... (FreeGolf)*

I have a non-sline grill in an Sline bumper, fits in fine.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent, thank you for the confirmation. now i will buy one.


----------



## Euronymous Prime (Oct 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, I think my situation was the reverse of yours...mounting sline grill in non sline. It fit fine, btw.
Only thing I still have to figure out is what to do for the sline badge, since mine's an 06 w/sport package.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

that is the whole thing i would like to avoid. i want the least amount of badges as possible.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

all the grills are interchangeable in pre face lift cars


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent, thank you for the heads up.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

installed the other weekend, didnt get around to loading pics until this evening... poor pic but all i have at the moment... 










did solaris marker lights as well and front plate delete. 

not really mods, and i hate posting pics of a stock car but for those that were wondering or wanted to see what it looked like to help them make the decision as well, here you go.


----------

